# Links para USB



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

Este tema está saliendo mucho en el foro, así que me he puesto a poner los links que conozco respecto al tema.  

En lo puntual trata más sobre USB y PICs pero la información es bastante general y creo que le servirá a otros que trabajen con otro tipo de Microcontroladores.

Iré modificando el post a medida que se vayan agregando nuevos links.

Principles of Engineering: Eclectronic System Design

PicList Posts Browser

USB Specification

USB Data acquisition Project

PIC18Fusb: Tremenda colección de links.

Picmanía: El USB desencadenado - El Bulk USB del gran Diego García Cuervo alias *Redpic*


----------



## robodist (Oct 5, 2006)

Te falto uno que es usado por todos los que se interesan en el tema


http://www.beyondlogic.org/usbnutshell

Es un decente extracto del USB Standard

Salu2


----------



## Aristides (Oct 23, 2006)

Otro Link:
http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/products/ftdi/ftdi_chips.asp


----------



## zonadjarn (Dic 15, 2006)

Una pregunta  y para VB 6.0 hay algo?....Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Ene 17, 2007)

Nuevo microcontrolador e interfaz USB, en un solo chip.

Key VNC1L-1A features include:

    * 8/32 bit V-MCU Core
    * Dual DMA controllers for hardware acceleration
    * 64k Embedded Flash Program Memory
    * 4k internal Data SRAM
    * 2 x USB 2.0 Slow/Full speed Host/Slave Ports
    * UART, SPI and Parallel FIFO interfaces
    * PS2 legacy Keyboard and Mouse Interfaces
    * Up to 28 GPIO pins depending on configuration
    * 3.3V operation with 5V safe inputs
    * Low power operation (25mA running/2mA standby)
    * Inbuilt FTDI firmware easily updated in the field
    * LQFP-48 RoHS compliant package
    * Multi-processor configuration capable

Ver en:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=604-00051


----------



## N@CHO (Ene 25, 2007)

Sepan disculpar mis molestias, pero necesitaria un circuito que convierta de USB a serie o a TTL, porque tengo una memoria a la que debo axeder en TTL y no encuentro nada. Lo que he visto son ciruitos con microcontroladores PIC pero no tienen el programa en la pagina, y para descargarlo tenes que comprarlo.
Agradeceria si alguien puede publicar en el foro un circuito con las caracteristicas necesitadas por mi.
GRACIAS....


----------



## Aristides (Ene 25, 2007)

En la página #3 de este PDF, está la interfaz USB/micro, basada en el FT232:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/prop/32210-PropStickUSB-v1.1.pdf


----------



## igmosan (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola Maunix

encontré este chip USB a Serial que es muy económico y funcional, su datasheet está aquí:


http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/IC/FT232R_v104.pdf

saludos


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Realice una comunicacion serie con el microcontrolador 16f877 y el programa labview, pero quiero que se realice por el puerto usb; para esto encontre el integrado usb232 de co.robotics, alguien a trabajado con este integrado que me pueda ayudar. (Si se necesitan driver para su ejecucion)

Gracias


----------



## nahumof (Jul 3, 2008)

HASBLEYDER dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Realice una comunicacion serie con el microcontrolador 16f877 y el programa labview, pero quiero que se realice por el puerto usb; para esto encontre el integrado usb232 de co.robotics, alguien a trabajado con este integrado que me pueda ayudar. (Si se necesitan driver para su ejecucion)
> 
> Gracias



hola te comento que el integrado que dices parece muy prometedor,  de entrada todos los sistemas operativos  tienen drivers y pueden detectarte el usb como COM,  como el de tu usb232 pero estarias trabajando a las velocidades del 232. no como el FT232R_v104 que comenta igmosant que es mas flexible pero tambien mas dificil de manejar, yo por lo pronto sigo luchando por hacer trabajar un HID con un micro. si compras el micro posteas que tal te funciono, voy a ver si lo consigo.    suerte

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola a todos

Encontre este link en inglés para programar el usb del  pic18f2455 en ensamblador y c
los programas son de sofware libre y están medianamente explicados , en fin muy buen link para los que quieren dar sus primeros pasos en el tema de usb con los pics y ensamblador

http://pe.ece.olin.edu/ece/projects.html


----------

